# Suse 10.0 und Festplatten



## liquidbeats (17. April 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe da einige Probleme Laufwerke in Suse Linux einzubinden, oder es liegt an Linux selbst. Ich habe da keinen Schimmer 
Ich habe das System Installiert, zum Zeitpunkt der Installation befand sich ein CD/DVD-Brenner im Laufwerk + eine 20GB HDD auf dem das System Installiert wurde.
Nach abschluß der Installation habe ich ersteinmal geschaut ob alles Funktioniert, Sound, Grafik usw. Alles war so wie es sollte ...

Also Rechner aus, 2 Festplatten angeschloßen
Samsung 40 GB HDD ---> IDE
Samsung 250 GB HDD --- >Serial ATA

Nachdem ich nun neu gestartet habe bekam ich Fehlermeldungen und das Hochfahren des Systems wurde gestoppt.
Nachdem ich nun dieses 2 Festplatten vom System wieder entfernt habe, und den Installationsursprung wiederherstellte, blieb alles unverändert und der Fehler somit weiterhin bestehen.
Für mich als anfänglichen Anfänger in sachen Linux ist das System vollkommen im  Ar$ch und mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als eine Neuinstallation durchzuführen.

Fehlermeldung:


			
				Linux hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Waiting for device /dev/hdc2 to appear: Attached scsi generic sg0 at scs1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0, type 0 ..........resume device /dev/hdc2 not found (ignoring)
> Loading reiserfs
> Waiting for device /dev/hdc3 to appear: ..........not found -- exiting to /bin/sh
> $ _


Ausgenommen einer hat mitleid und Hilft mir 

Wie kann ich da nun weiter vorgehen?

Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2006)

Die Festplatte auf der Du installiert hast ist die Master-Platte am 2. Controller?
Wenn sie das bei der Installation war aber jetzt nicht mehr ist dann ist dies wohl das Problem.


----------



## liquidbeats (18. April 2006)

Hallo Dennis Wronka,

Die Festplatte hängt am 1 Controller (oder auch zweiten, bin mir jetzt nicht so 100% sicher), Sie ist Slave, Master ist das CD/DVD Rom Laufwerk.

SDie andere eIDE Festplatte war master am anderen Controller.
Der Sata Anschluss war Laut Bios Non-Raid

Da bedeutet das die Systemplatte eigentlich die Position nicht verlassen hat.


Merkwürdige sache!?

Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2006)

Hmm, wirklich merkwuerdig. Anscheinend erwartet Linux irgendwas auf /dev/hdc.
Schau mal in die Einstellungen vom Bootloader ob dort irgendwas von hdc steht.


----------



## liquidbeats (18. April 2006)

liquidbeats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als eine Neuinstallation durchzuführen.


Gesagt getan.
Habe das gestern noch gemacht, nun läuft das System glücklicher weise.
auch wenn ich Festplatten hinzufüge und wieder entferne.
Was das gestern war weis ich nicht. Aber sowas bin ich ja von Windows teilweise gewohnt.

vlt. sind das Windows überreste im Ram oder soetwas, die sich verselbstständigen und Fremdsysteme ausbremsen wollen oder sogar sollen 

Grüße


----------

